# Gerald Green Has only 4 fingers on one hand!



## gonets3393 (Jun 6, 2005)

Just thought i'd show you guys 

These links do not work.

- Premier
http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...=53342303&cdi=0


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

old news...worthless links


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Doesn't matter, saw a player in the latest slam streetball magazine that had 6 fingers


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

how did this happen ?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Gomes Officially A Celtic!!!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Holy Christ!! An NBA player with one finger less, DAMN! 

That explains the letdown in the draft.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually, he's missing only half of his finger. He did this by playing on a makeshift hoop when he was younger, cutting part of his finger off.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

We call him Frodo.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Premier said:


> Actually, he's missing only half of his finger. He did this by playing on a makeshift hoop when he was younger, cutting part of his finger off.


I feel for him, almost did the same thing when I was a kid about 11 or so, makeshift hoop, slammed the ball, hand not coming down finger stuck in makeshift hoop, finger nail completely torn off (nasty) finger badly cut open to bone (disgusting), not a fun adventure.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Gomes Officially A Celtic!!!


Join us next week, when we Officially announce the signing of Ryan Gomes.


Also, what does everyone think of a new slogan for the Celtics?

"Boston Celtics
Yes, we are aware that Gerald Green has only 4.5 fingers"

Or 

"Boston Celtics
Five men and 49.5 fingers"


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Join us next week, when we Officially announce the signing of Ryan Gomes.
> 
> 
> Also, what does everyone think of a new slogan for the Celtics?
> ...


I like the second.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Join us next week, when we Officially announce the signing of Ryan Gomes.
> 
> 
> Also, what does everyone think of a new slogan for the Celtics?
> ...




I like the second one...how do we get around to doing that?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I prefer "Return to Greatness", although it doesn't really fit anymore.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> I prefer "Return to Greatness", although it doesn't really fit anymore.




i was just thinking that...we should change it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I was actually kidding about the slogan change...I love the "Return to Greatness"

If we change it, it should be "The Return to Greatness"

Also, how doesn't the title fit? With Big Al and Green we definitely are on the right road...hopefuly.


EDIT: How about this one:

"Boston Celtics
Ryan Gomes has officially signed with the team _today_"


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It will take atleast three years before our "return to greatness".

Gerald Green is overrated. He's a star, _at best_.


----------

